
How listening to our 4.1M users inspired a new product idea - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/how-listening-to-our-4-1-million-users-inspired-a-new-product-idea-49b2526d3b5b
======
coder543
> So, we decided it was time to revamp a feature that probably won’t land us
> on the top of TechCrunch, but it will save our customers time, money and
> frustration. We’ll reveal this feature next Monday, on October 15th.

I'm honestly not a big fan of how this article isn't even going to discuss the
product idea that's teased in the title.

It's a teaser for a teaser.

The odds of me running into the follow-up article are pretty slim, so this
just seems like a lost opportunity to actually communicate what's coming.

~~~
aytekin
"The odds of me running into the follow-up article are pretty slim"

I'll just have to write an even better more viral article so that you can also
run into that. :)

~~~
DoreenMichele
You will need a much better title and opening paragraph to have any hope of
that.

